# Double vs. Triple Chain Rings for Recreational Riders



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

I have a question / opinion request about double vs. triple chain rings for recreational riders, but first a little background.

I started riding again this year after a 20 year hiatus. I bought a Cannondale hybrid this spring – triple chain ring, 8 speed cassette. I like it well enough, but started missing my old road bike on longer rides. I got the old road bike (an early 80’s steel Schwinn Super LeTour with a triple chain ring and a 6 speed cassette, I think it’s pushing 30 lbs.) back in roadworthy condition and decided that I prefer the riding position of the road bike. These are strictly fun and day touring rides, ranging from 20 to 50 miles.

I’ve been lurking in the forums to draw on the knowledge and experience of the members. A lot of great information is posted here. Once I felt like I educated myself enough to have an idea of what to look for, I went off to the LBS to look for a new road bike. I took a Cannondale Synapse (double chain ring 10 speed cassette) out for a 10 mile test ride

I started noticing that I was shifting the FD far more on the Synapse than my either of my bikes, as it seemed like I was one or two gears short in either ring. Usually I can keep it in the middle ring, and only shift to the big ring on a downhill or with a strong tailwind. With the double chain ring I was frequently shifting the FD (and it’s a big change between rings), and then having to shift 4 or 5 gears on the rear to get what I needed.

I told the LBS that I think I really need a triple, but they didn’t have anything currently available. The manufacturers are moving to double chain rings with 10 speed cassettes – as broad of a range as a triple, but lighter weight, etc. etc. etc.

I searched the forums, and some people have commented that they have to do more FD shifting with doubles, but doubles seem to be the overwhelming favorite. I seem to be in the minority for thinking I would be better off with a triple, as I don’t think the extra FD shifting is worthwhile for a recreational rider. Am I missing something?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Interesting, I think I shift the FD less with my compact/10 spd than I did with my triple/8spd. Actually, no think about it.. I'm sure of it. In the end, I think it's a completely personal thing, if you're happier with a triple have your LBS order one, or see if they'll swap out the crank/shifter/derailleur. I think they Synapse is available with a 52/39/30 triple


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

My first road bike was an 8-speed triple which I still use as a commuter. My next bike was a compact 10-speed double. I started out as you did, shifting frequently between the front rings. It was a bit of an adjustment to get used to the difference in gear placement to find "my gears". After a while, I found myself riding mostly in the small ring on the 13-14-15. Lately, I have gotten to the point where I can ride the big ring for extended periods of time on 17-19-21.

If you decide to go with the double and your rides are relatively flat, there will probably be a period of adjustment, but eventually you'll find the ratios that work best for you and you'll swap rings less and less.

Long story short, there is absolutely nothing wrong with riding a triple, but don't discount the double because it seems odd initially.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Was it a compact double? Usually the compacts have a 34 small ring and some have a "C" after the model, like Cannondale Synapse 4 C.

I love my triple, but since I mtb too, I'm used to spinning. I'm a tad limited in my road bike experience, but if you have a double you like OK, you can change the cassette to an 11-28. Or, if your LBS is willing, put an 11-32 mtb cassette on there (SRAM for now is the only 10spd mtb) and another rear derailleur. 

If you like the cdale, see what model the LBS can get you that has a triple.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Most of the Synapse mid-range bikes have a compact double. There is a large step (obviously) between rings. A good compensation technique IMO is to shift into the larger ring ~ 2 gears sooner than you normally would with a standard setup. A rear 50/24 can go fairly slowly.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

*Yes, it was a compact double*

Yes, it was a compact double. 50/34 front, 12-25 rear.

Changing the front to a triple is more involved than the LBS is willing to do, so the bike would have to come as a triple. Bikes of any sort are in short supply right now. The Cannondale shop does not have any Synapse triples and only a couple of doubles. The Trek shop doesn't have any Pilots (their relaxed geometry model).

Most of my riding is on relatively flat terrain. No need for the granny, unless I head inland and find some hills. I used to ride in central NH, where hills were a much bigger issue. Nowhere near as challenging as some other parts of the country, though.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

seacoaster said:


> Yes, it was a compact double. 50/34 front, 12-25 rear.
> 
> Changing the front to a triple is more involved than the LBS is willing to do, so the bike would have to come as a triple. Bikes of any sort are in short supply right now. The Cannondale shop does not have any Synapse triples and only a couple of doubles. The Trek shop doesn't have any Pilots (their relaxed geometry model).
> 
> Most of my riding is on relatively flat terrain. No need for the granny, unless I head inland and find some hills. I used to ride in central NH, where hills were a much bigger issue. Nowhere near as challenging as some other parts of the country, though.


If it's flat terrain then get the double. You'll adjust to it in no-time. And, if not, you can always swap out the cassette at a later date.


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*46T Chainwheel Compact Double Option*

Last year I purchased my first compact double (50/34 with 11-28 cassette). As an old guy, I found myself shifting the FD more frequently then I would prefer. I switched the 50t chainwheel with a 46t (took a half hour & cost $40). I really like this setup -- I'm in the large chainwheel about 90% of the time now and still have the relatively low 34/28 bailout gearing. The only downside is I spinout at about 26mph, but that has not proven to be a big problem.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If you do not think you will use the granny, then consider a standard double (53t/39t). A standard double is basically the large and middle chainring of a triple without the granny. It sounds like it will help reduce your shifting on the F.D. You can always go with a 12-27 or 12-28 cassette to get better climbing gears.

It is much easier for a bike shop to swap out a standard double for a compact as they both use the same shifters and derailleurs. Not so with a triple.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

seacoaster said:


> ... so the bike would have to come as a triple. ... The Cannondale shop does not have any Synapse triples and only a couple of doubles. The Trek shop doesn't have any Pilots (their relaxed geometry model).


This should teel us something. Triples are selling out. I wonder why?

Actually, I know why. Because they provide all that a double does PLUS a nice bit of additional flexability at no increased cost.

that's why both of my new road bikes have triples (in face all 3 in my stable do).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Trek2.3 said:


> This should teel us something. Triples are selling out. I wonder why?
> 
> Actually, I know why. Because they provide all that a double does PLUS a nice bit of additional flexability at no increased cost.
> 
> that's why both of my new road bikes have triples (in face all 3 in my stable do).


Most riders who are buying a higher end bike don't need a triple on a road bike. Lower end and recreational bikes feature a triple because most roadies should be able to climb in a compact. The pros can climb mountains without a compact.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

I ride a Giant OCR 2, which has a triple chainring. Interestingly, I have not used the granny gear during the past two years (I live in Central Massachusetts). So this weekend I adjusted my derailleur limit screws so it would not shift down to the granny. I did this in order to eliminate the occasional accidental shift into the granny from the large ring. The triple always worked well, but I must admit, it is super smooth now. I run tiagra shifters; not the best but it does the job just fine. 

The nice thing is that if I decide to do a mountain ride, I just have to loosen the cable, adjust the limit screw, and I have a triple again 

I have the best of both worlds! 

If I were to do it again though, I'd go with a compact. I can always switch to a 12-28 cassette if I need the ability to climb something big and steep. Triples work great when properly tuned, but dealing with two rings up front is certainly easier to maintain. 

I probably spend 75 to 80% of my time in the big chainring.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

You either need/want the extra gears the triple provides or you don't. It's not rocket science so don't confuse the issue by trying to make it some life changing decision because it really isn't that big a deal.
I can't imagine anyone wanting a triple for flat riding but if you think you need the gears so be it.

This link might help you decide if you would benefit from a triple or not: http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*What he said...*



Hank Stamper said:


> You either need/want the extra gears the triple provides or you don't. It's not rocket science so don't confuse the issue by trying to make it some life changing decision because it really isn't that big a deal.
> I can't imagine anyone wanting a triple for flat riding but if you think you need the gears so be it.
> 
> This link might help you decide if you would benefit from a triple or not: http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/


...my guess is, you don't need it...unless, of course, you decide to come out to Colorado and do something like Elephant Rock or Ride the Rockies. Last year at RTR, I'm not ashamed to admit I'd have used a _quadruple_ if they made such an animal...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Hank Stamper said:


> You either need/want the extra gears the triple provides or you don't. It's not rocket science so don't confuse the issue by trying to make it some life changing decision because it really isn't that big a deal...


This is exactly it.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I ride with a triple but fine my self in the big ring about 90% of the ride. The other 10% switching between the middle and smaller ring depending on the hills.

I like the triple just in the case.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

Having recently moved from mountain bikes to road bikes myself, my take is that functionally triples do provide more gears and more low gears, but at a cost of more weight and poorer shifting. A compact double with a wide ratio cassette like an 11-28 will provide a similar gear spread, minus the super granny gear, weigh less and shift better. Personally I started with a cheapish road bike with a triple and switched to a cyclocross bike with a compact double and my experience is that the double shifts better and with an 11-28 has almost all the gears I need, although some of the low gear steps are large and I sometimes spin out since I use a 36/46 cyclocross compact, as an aside, I do use the small ring more since the 36 lets me go up to 16-17mph.
Non-functionally, triples are considered "uncool" by "real roadies" so some people decide based on fashion rather rather than function.
FWIW the new SRAM Apex group offers a 34/50 crank with an 11-32 cassette for a huge gear range.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...my guess is, you don't need it...unless, of course, you decide to come out to Colorado and do something like Elephant Rock or Ride the Rockies.


Sure, but it can still be a nice choice.

For the same low and high gears as double it can give you a couple of extra cogs which are pleasant for cruising on flattish terrain with more overlap between rings than a compact double so you're less likely to run into the wrong incline where you'll be shifting a lot.

In the 8-speed era I ran 50-40-30 x 13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21. Same low gear as a 39 x 27 except there are one tooth jumps across the pleasant cruising range.

More cogs and compacts make it less of an issue; although if you like big gears you can have a 53 on a road triple instead of a 50 allowing your cassette to start with a 12 instead of an 11, and/or stretch the small end with a 26 or 28 ring.



> Last year at RTR, I'm not ashamed to admit I'd have used a _quadruple_ if they made such an animal...


Mountain tamer quad:

http://abundantadventures.com/quads.html


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Getting used to different gearing takes a bit of time (but not a lot).

I went from a tripple to a compact, then bought a used bike with standard gearing as my commuter. I prefer the compact. The tripple drives me insane, I should just sell it, I never ride it any more. The standard is OK on almost all terrain, but I wouldn't want to climb hills on a group ride with it. I do notice that on the standard I can go all the way from home to work and back for days without every shifting the front derailer (stay in small ring).

I do miss the smaller gears on all the hills on my way home, though. I'm sure if I put a bigger casette on the back it would help.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

For those of you using only the big chain ring do you live where it's completely flat and relatively no wind? Or am I just thinking that maintaining ~18mph (52x21 combo @ 90 rpm) is pretty hard as the 'lowest' gear that you can use w/o cross chaining. Using online power calculations it would mean that you're pushing around 200-250w+ as a minimum all day long which is really impressive. 

Since I'm not that super I use my granny liberally during hill climbs with grades up to 22% struggling to keep a 60+ cadence. On most rides I'm in the middle gear as most rides have 5-8% short rolling hills or a wind of some kind and only on downhill grades or sprints do I ever max out the middle ring (~28mph @ 100rpm for 42x12) to need to shift to the big ring. Half the time I just coast down hills. If I were to max out the middle ring on the flat I'd need to hold 500+ watts to maintain on a flat windless day and that's just not happening.

For most recreational riders imo just pick the gearset for your own terrain and ability. Triples has a stigma attached to them by road riders and as such you'll see a LOT of riders using a double when they really shouldn't. In the end, triples can shift just fine, they're a bit more fiddly, but as long as you learn how to do simple adjustments they can function every bit as well as a double or compact.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I live in Tucson, so I've got a wide variety of hilliness at my disposal and unfortunately not so much to block the wind. That being said, I shift the FD far less often still because I have fewer cross chaining issues than I did with a triple (and no chain rub at all on the big ring anywhere). . Some could be the 10spd compact setup, some could be the longer chainstays .. donno.


----------

